# Help with fish identification



## nisdawn56 (Sep 23, 2020)

Please if anyone can identify this species??


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Albino _Dimidiochromis compressiceps_.


----------



## nisdawn56 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you greatly appreciate the help!


----------

